# Spouted portafiler for lelit bianca and 25g vst basket?



## Chrisbriton (Mar 28, 2021)

Are there any spouted portafilters out there that would fit a Bianca and can take a 25g vst basket?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Not sure about 25g but Cafelat do one that will fit a 22g basket.


----------

